# [Hardware] ¿ATI o nVidia?

## Annagul

Hola a todos,

Me gustaría comentaros unas reflexiones sobre tarjetas gráficas, y me encantaría conocer vuestra opinión al respecto.

Hace un par de semanas que monté un nuevo ordenador que he conseguido para jubilar a mi veterano Pentium4. Tengo una nueva placa base, un nuevo microprocesador, nueva RAM y nuevo HDD. Todo lo demás, sigo igual.

Esta nueva placa base tiene los nuevos (para mí, claro) slots PCI-Express para tarjetas gráficas, y ahora estoy pensando qué tarjeta montar. De momento, estoy con una nVidia GeForce 9600 GT que me han dejado, funcionando con nvidia-drivers-195.36.24 (última estable) La tarjeta funciona bien, no tengo problemas de aceleración gráfica ni nada, pero me gustaría saber cómo pinta en futuro en cuanto a drivers libres, tanto en ati (radeon o radeonhd) como en nvidia (nouveau)

¿Me quedo con la nvidia que tengo montada, a la espera de que nouveau funcione bien, o apuesto por radeon/radeonhd y compro una tarjeta ATI? El driver nouveau avanza muy rápido, aunque todo el desarrollo se hace por ingeniería inversa y no parece que nVidia vaya a colaborar lo más mínimo con la comunidad. En cambio, AMD publicó las especificaciones de las tarjetas ATI (a partir de cierto chip que ahora no recuerdo) y tengo la impresión de que por fin tendremos unos drivers libres funcionando a la perfección.

¿Qué opináis?

----------

## papu

 *Annagul wrote:*   

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Me gustaría comentaros unas reflexiones sobre tarjetas gráficas, y me encantaría conocer vuestra opinión al respecto.
> 
> Hace un par de semanas que monté un nuevo ordenador que he conseguido para jubilar a mi veterano Pentium4. Tengo una nueva placa base, un nuevo microprocesador, nueva RAM y nuevo HDD. Todo lo demás, sigo igual.
> ...

 

yo no se como esta nvidia , yo siempre he usado ati, parece que ati esta dando caña pero los drivers que uso yo de ati (que aun aceptan solo xorg 1.7, pero que se pueden toquetear para que use 1.8.1) aun dejan mucho que desear aunque vaya el 3d , de aquella manera.  Yo recuerdo hace 4 años atras que ya los drivers de nvidia ( cuando la usaba) me iban perfecto con por ejemplo  compiz, el cual a dia de hoy no he conseguido que vaya con mi ati  :Smile: .   De todas formas es lo que hay, si como bien he leido parece ati se esta currando más ese aspecto los de nvidia deben ir como el culo pq los de ati actualmente tiene un soporten opengl muy deficiente.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Stolz

Si te sirve la opinión de alguien que lleva mucho tiempo en esto, llevamos años escuchando promesas de mejoras de los drivers de ATI y nunca se cumplen. La impresión que tienes tu la hemos tenido muchos desde siempre (bueno, yo solo desde que AMD entró en la ecuación) y la cosa sigue igual. No pienses en el futuro lejano, hipotético e improbable, piensa en el presente. Para Linux no hay discusión, nVidia gana de  calle en todos los aspectos. El día en el que las promesas dejen de ser promesas y sean hechos y el día en el que las esperanzas se cumplan, entonces planteate ATI, hasta entonces te da tiempo a usar hasta quemar 5 o 6 tarjetas nVidia  :Wink: 

Saludozzzzzz

PD: Seguimos sin soporte de ATI para tarjetas actuales en el xorg actual (1.8 ). Seguimos sin soporte de ATI para tarjetas legacy en la rama anterior de xorg (1.7). Seguimos sin solución para el problema de transparencias de texturas DDS en tarjetas ATI legacy con cualquiera de los drivers libres (radeon o radeonhd). Si necesitas más argumentos pásate por el foro en inglés y cuenta el número de hilos pidiendo ayuda para hacer funcionar ATI (con cualquier driver) o para hacer funcionar nVidia y compara.

----------

## papu

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Si te sirve la opinión de alguien que lleva mucho tiempo en esto, llevamos años escuchando promesas de mejoras de los drivers de ATI y nunca se cumplen. La impresión que tienes tu la hemos tenido muchos desde siempre (bueno, yo solo desde que AMD entró en la ecuación) y la cosa sigue igual. No pienses en el futuro lejano, hipotético e improbable, piensa en el presente. Para Linux no hay discusión, nVidia gana de  calle en todos los aspectos. El día en el que las promesas dejen de ser promesas y sean hechos y el día en el que las esperanzas se cumplan, entonces planteate ATI, hasta entonces te da tiempo a usar hasta quemar 5 o 6 tarjetas nVidia 
> 
> Saludozzzzzz
> 
> PD: Seguimos sin soporte de ATI para tarjetas actuales en el xorg actual (1.8 ). Seguimos sin soporte de ATI para tarjetas legacy en la rama anterior de xorg (1.7). Seguimos sin solución para el problema de transparencias de texturas DDS en tarjetas ATI legacy con cualquiera de los drivers libres (radeon o radeonhd). Si necesitas más argumentos pásate por el foro en inglés y cuenta el número de hilos pidiendo ayuda para hacer funcionar ATI (con cualquier driver) o para hacer funcionar nVidia y compara.

 

tristemente es asi, ya te digo yo hace 4 años ya me funcionaba perfectamente el compiz e iba follado, entiendo que ahora debe ser una delicia los drivers de nvidia, pero bueno también he leido que se han estancado y que si ati se pone las botas, no se pone nada, lo unico que el 3d almenos funciona para todas las tarjetas ( cosa que antes era impensable) de forma generica pero sigue siendo una miiierda en general, de todas formas ya te digo me gustaría ver como van las nvidia actualmente.  

Yo uso tanto win como gentoo y mi tarjeta ati la aprovecho de sobras bajo la plataforma win pero prácticamente nada en linux, es vergonzoso como una empresa de este calibre tenga bajo linux una porqueria de drivers gráficos como estos.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Annagul

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.

Lo que estáis diciendo es un poco lo que pensaba hacer finalmente: dejar la tarjeta que tengo ahora. La verdad es que las tarjetas nVidia siempre han funcionado bien. Los drivers no son libres, pero pocas veces hay problemas.

La única referencia que tengo de ATI es un portátil que tengo ahora mismo con una instalación de ArchLinux. El sistema tiene una tarjeta ATI Radeon Mobile 3450 y funciona con el servidor Xorg y el driver "radeon" (xf86-video-ati) que en Arch es estable ahora mismo. Me he llevado bastantes meses sin aceleración gráfica y con KMS sin funcionar bien, pero parece que ahora la cosa va un poco mejor. No hago uso intesivo de aceleración 3D y esas cosas, lo único que puedo decir es que los efectos de escritorio de kwin funcionan bien. 

En fin, gracias de nuevo. Seguiremos esperando.

----------

## gringo

a mi personalmente me da lo mismo si un driver es abierto o no, con que haga lo que yo le pida me llega y me sobra.

Los únicos que están liberando código para (parte de) sus gráficas bajo linux son ATI, VIA e Intel y los tres drivers tienen un rendimiento mediocre si se compara con el driver de windows.

Asi que sinceramente, si necesitas aceleración por hardware y un rendimiento decente bajo linux a corto o medio plazo sólo hay una respuesta ahora mismo : gráfica nvidia y driver propietario. 

Por lo que pasará en un futuro, lo que te dice Stolz, todos dicen lo mismo desde hace años : mucho que viene el lobo, pero lo que viene es caperucita montada en un pony...

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

nvidia... no hay ningun tipo de dudas...

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas. No se si es necesario pero NVIDIA de cabeza, con Ati me volvi loco una vez y nunca más! Nvidia tiene drivers que funcionan bien, abiertos o cerrados.

----------

## ekz

Aprovecho de preguntar si alguien sabe algo sobre el futuro entre Nvidia y KMS, ya que hace tiempo leí en los foros de Nvidia para Linux que no tenían ninguna intención de liberar su driver, y que no podían modificarlo para funcionar con KMS porque este último requería que se usara una implementación libre (o algo así). 

De cierta forma da la impresión que los desarrolladores de Xorg/Kernel le hicieron una encerrona a Nvidia para que libere su driver ¿Alguien sabe algo al respecto?

Saludos!!

----------

## gringo

KMS no va a funcionar con el driver de nvidia, a menos que los de nvidia hagan su propia implementación.

De cualquier manera no han dicho nada sobre el tema hasta donde yo sé, si buscas KMS prueba con el driver nouveau, parece que funciona bastante bien ya.

saluetes

----------

